# Laptop zum surfen und Filme schauen ......



## PeacemakerDT (25. Februar 2016)

Hallo zusammen..

Da ich mich mit Laptops so gut wie garnicht auskenne wollte ich euch mal um Rat fragen.

Gesucht wird ein Laptopt mit dem ich im Netz surfen kann und gelegentlich möchte ich ihn an den Fernseher anschließen um Filme zu schauen. (Per Stream in HD) 
Er sollte gut verarbeitet sein und auch mal aufgemacht werden können zum warten/reinigen.
Ist für diese Zwecke eine zusätzliche GPU notwendig bzw zu empfehlen?
Welche Hersteller sind zu empfeheln und wovon sollte man besser die Finger lassen?
reicht ein 15Zoll oder doch eher ein  17Zöller ? 
lieber AMD oder Intel?

Budget:  so ca. 500 Euronen.
Anwendungsbereich: surfen und Filme
Bildschirmgröße: min.15"
Bildschirmauflösung: full HD
Glare/Matt: gerne Matt
Akkulaufzeit: nicht so wichtig
Gewicht: egal
Besondere Anforderungen: gerne eine SSD, Auf- bzw umrüstmöglichkeiten für die Zukunft und aktuelle W-LAN Standarts sollen auch vorhanden sein.... AC , 2,4 und 5 Ghz

Wie sieht es mit gebrauchten Laptops  z.B. Lenovo Thinkpad aus?  (W- oder T-Serie?) liest man ja auch immer mal wieder....

Betriebssystem muss nicht unbedingt sein...

hoffe damit können die Experten was anfangen...
Danke für eure Mühen!
Peace


----------



## flotus1 (25. Februar 2016)

Auf alle deine Fragen habe ich keine Antwort, aber ein paar kann ich mal probieren:

Eine dedizierte GPU brauchst du für diese Zwecke nicht. Die integrierten GPUs schaffen das spielend.
Welche Größe für dich gut ist musst du selbst wissen. 17-Zöller sind eher unpraktisch zu transportieren und auch nicht unbedingt ideal um sie mal auf dem Schoß zu benutzen. Dafür hat man eben den großen Bildschirm.
Hersteller... im Bereich bis 500€ bauen alle mehr oder weniger ähnliche Qualität. Besser nach Ausstattung und Preis entscheiden.
Ob AMD oder Intel: Für deine Zwecke reicht sicher einer der schnelleren AMD-Prozessoren, Problem wird nur sein dass die Auswahl sehr begrenzt ist. Auch hier gilt wieder: die Ausstattung entscheidet.
Gute Verarbeitung und vor Allem Wartbarkeit sind in diesem Preisbereich leider nicht weit verbreitet. Da wirst du definitiv Abstriche machen müssen.

Ein Vorschlag wäre der hier: Acer Aspire E5-573-58UR grau (NX.MVHEV.039) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Ansonsten kannst du dich ja mal selbst durch die Liste wühlen welcher dir gefällt: Notebooks mit Display-Größe ab 15", Display-Auflösung ab 1600x900, Display-Typ: LCD matt (non-glare), Anschlüsse: HDMI, Wireless: WLAN 802.11ac Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Einen Bogen machen würde ich um "Pentium-" und "Celeron"-Prozessoren sowie um die Chromebooks.


----------



## PeacemakerDT (25. Februar 2016)

wühl mich direkt mal durch die liste.... danke....

hab in meinem startpost mal noch ne Frage zu den Lenovomodellen eingefügt.


----------



## PeacemakerDT (26. Februar 2016)

wie schauts denn mit nem  *Z50-70 von Lenovo* aus?  ist das was womit man noch ne Weile auskommt?^^ 

- 15,6", 1920x1080 (TN-Panel) 
- Intel i5-4210U (2 Kerne, 4 Threads) 
- Geforce 840M 2GB (Maxwell, 384 Shader) 
- 1x 8GB DDR3 RAM (1 Slot frei zum nachrüsten) 
- *OHNE* Festplatte
 soll 399 Euronen kosten und ist aus der Cummunity


----------



## flotus1 (26. Februar 2016)

Gebraucht und ohne Festplatte, also auch ohne Betriebssystem? Falls noch relativ lange Garantie drauf ist vielleicht, aber nicht zu dem Preis. Die Restkapazität des Akkus wäre auch interessant.


----------



## PeacemakerDT (26. Februar 2016)

Garantie ist keine mehr drauf und der Akku soll kaum benutzt sein. (hält 2h beim surfen)

den hab ich gerade in der bucht entdeckt. welche meinung gibts zu dem?
Lenovo T51  | i7 2,66 GHz | 32  GB HDD | Webcam | 192 x1 LCD | NVIDIA Grafik | eBay


----------



## flotus1 (26. Februar 2016)

Solche Consumer-Notebooks wie diesen Lenovo Zirgendwas sollte man nicht ohne Garantie kaufen.
Bei Thinkpads kann man das machen weil sie reparierbar und weniger anfällig sind. 450€ für ein T510 sind aber Wucher. Wenn du einen günstigen Gebrauchten möchtest kann ich dir gerne einen passenden zu einem marktüblichen Preis empfehlen. Morgen dann...


----------



## PeacemakerDT (26. Februar 2016)

was währe denn ein guter Preis für das verlinkte T510? man kann ja ein Preisvorschlag machen... 
Für Empfehlungen bin ich natürlich immer dankbar.


----------



## flotus1 (27. Februar 2016)

Das Problem mit diesem T510 ist ein anderes: durch die gute Ausstattung ist es vielleicht wirklich 300€ wert, aber vieles davon brauchst du nicht. Mit einem neueren Modell bist du besser dran. Außerdem waren die Core-I Prozessoren der ersten Generation ziemliche Hitzköpfe.

Das FullHD-Panel macht das Ganze ein wenig teuer, mehr als ein Gerät aus der zweiten Generation ist zur Zeit nicht drin
Lenovo Thinkpad T52 15,6" Full HD i5-252M 2x 2,5GHz 4GB 32GB Bluetooth UMTS | eBay
Es sei denn natürlich du hast Lust selbst zu basteln und ein FullHD-Panel nachzurüsten


----------



## PeacemakerDT (27. Februar 2016)

ich glaub da lass ich meine Wurstfinger von... 
hab heute auch schonmal ein bissel was gelesen und bin auch schon zu der Überlegung gekommen, dass ich nicht unbedingt Full HD benötige.
Welche Auflösung ist denn zu surfen mit nem Laptop sinvoll 1600x900?
Ich denke eine neuere Generation und "geringere" Auflösung machen dann doch mehr Sinn...
Das ist aber auch alles kompliziert....


----------



## flotus1 (27. Februar 2016)

Ja das wäre eine clevere Entscheidung. 1600x900 sind auf 15" ein guter Kompromiss. Damit findest du bei Ebay oder Ebay Kleinanzeigen Haufenweise T530 ab 400€.


----------



## PeacemakerDT (27. Februar 2016)

Lenovo Thinkpad T53  - Intel Core i5 - 8 GB RAM - Win 7 in Nordrhein-Westfalen - Gutersloh | Notebook gebraucht kaufen | eBay Kleinanzeigen

der hier ist nicht ganz soo weit von mir weg. sollte doch ok sein. oder?


----------



## flotus1 (27. Februar 2016)

Scheint ein gutes Angebot zu sein.


----------



## PeacemakerDT (28. Februar 2016)

so, gerade wieder zu hause angekommen.
dank Ebay-Kleinanzeigen ist es nun ein 530er Thinkpad geworden und ich konnte den Preis noch bis auf 250Doppelmark "drücken" 
Nochmal vielen Dank an *flotus1* für die Tipps, die Hilfe und das beantworten meiner Fragen!


----------

